# Fishing Info.



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Be good to know where to go to see the fishing reports from down around Panama City and Destin area. Also to know pier locations be nice too.
Bass


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Florida Piers amd Inlets 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

South - Ft. Lauderdale to Key Largo

Dania Pier
300 North Beach Rd.
Dania 33004
954-927-0640

Anglin's Fishing Pier
2 Commercial Blvd.
Ft. Lauderdale 33308
954-491-9403

Newport Fishing Pier
16701 Collins Ave Miami
954-772-2335

Bakers Haulover Cut

Government Cut

Port Everglades 

The 10,000 Islands - Naples to Flamingo

Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Southeast - Stuart to Ft. Lauderdale


Deerfield Beach
200 N.E. 21 st Avenue
Deerfield Beach 33441
954-426-9206

Lake Worth Pier
No Address
561-582-9002

Pompano Beach Fishing Pier
222 N. Pompano Beach Blvd.
Pompano Beach Fl.
954-943-1488

Juno Pier
No Address/Juno Beach
561-799-0185

Jupiter Inlet

Lake Worth Inlet

Stuart Inlet

Southwest - Port Charlette - Naples


Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Sanibel Island Pier
Sanibel Island
**report from The Bait Box
1041 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel Island 33957
239-472-1618 

Pelican Pier Ft. Myers
1000 Estero Blvd.
Ft. Myers Bch, Fl. 33903
239-765-9700

West Central - Homasassa to Port Charlette

Venice Fishing Pier
1600 Harbor Dr S
Venice 
941-488-1456- ASK FOR BAIT SHOP

Bradenton Beach City Pier
200 Bridge St.
Bradenton Bch
941-779-1706

Gulf Pier
Fort Desoto Park
St Petersburg 33701
727-864-9937

Bay Pier
3500 Pinellas Bay Way South
Island
727-864-3345

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
727-865-0668

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
941-729-0117

Redington Long Pier
17490 Gulf Blvd 
Redington Shores 33708
727-391-9398

Rod & Reel Pier
875 N. Shore Dr.
Anna Maria 
941-778-1885

Big Pier 60
1 Causeway Blvd.
Clearwater 
727-462-6466

Bay Pier at Ft. Desoto Park
727-864-3345 
Bait shop open 9:30 to 5:00 


East Central - Ormond Beach to Stuart


Main Street Pier
1200 Main St.
Daytona Bch 32119
386-253-1212

Sunglow Fishing Pier
3701 S Atlantic Ave
Daytona Bch 32137
386-756-4219

ocoa Beach Pier
401 Meade Avenue
Cocoa Bch 32931
321-783-7549 xt 29 for bait shop 
Bait shop closes at 5 PM 

Ponce Inlet

Port Canaveral

Sebastian Inlet

Fort Pierce Inlet

Northeast - Fernandina Beach to Ormond Beach

Nassau Sound Fishing Pier/ Bridge
on Amelia Island
904-277-9772 Bait Shop

St. Johns Co Ocean Fishing Pier
35 A1A Beach Blvd.
St. Augustine 32080
904-461-0119

Flagler Beach Ocean Pier
215 S A1A 
Flagler Bch 32136
386-439-2200

Fort Clinch Fishing Pier
Jacksonville Fl.
904-277-7274

Jacksonville Inlet

St. Augustine Inlet

Matanzas Inlet

Panhandle - Pensacola to Apalachicola


Dan Russell Pier
16101 Front Beach Rd.
Panama City 32413
850-233-5080
850-230-5936

Okaloosa Island Pier
1030 Miracle Strip Pkwy. S.E.
Fort Walton Beach Fl.
850-244-1023

Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier
41 Ft Pickens Road
Pensacola Beach Fl.
850-934-7200

Pensacola Fishing Bridge
1750 BayFront Pkwy.
Pensacola Fl.
the old Hwy 98 bridge
850-444-9811 

Navarre Fishing Pier
8579 Gulf Blvd.
Navarre, Fl. 32566
850-936-6188 

St. Andrews Fishing Pier/Jetty
Panama City Beach
850-233-0197 

Ft. Pickens Fishing Pier
Pensacola
850-934-5626 

The Keys - Key Largo to Key West

The 7 mile bridge 

The Channel 2 bridge

The Channel 5 bridge


Reports and Forcasts
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/

http://www.fishingdestinflorida.com/fishing_report.htm

http://www.gulfcoastangling.com/fishing_reports.htm

http://www.halfhitch.com/alsArchives.asp

http://cyberangler.com/reports/fl/map.htm

List Of Lists
http://inshore.com/lists.html


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information I check it out.
Bass


----------

